# pregnant rattie



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

My friend (in another state) has a pregnant rattie. What should she do to prepare for the upcoming litter? Should the rat be in a cage with small bar spacing or an aquarium for a short time? What nesting materials should be used? (shredded paper towels, I was thinking). Is there a thread already on here about this kind of stuff?


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

Aquariums are best for litters and do not put in too many things for it to climb on. 10 gallon is too small - a 20 long is what I would recommend.

Shredded newspaper (not color, and a few days old) makes excellent nesting material. Shredded paper towels may work just as well.

A dark place for her nesting box is best - many hides are somewhat transparent, try to find an opaque one.

This is my experience from breeding them in the 80s - it's been a LONG time and perhaps some husbandry has changed but it worked for me.

First time litters are usually small, but if it's an oddball and she has more than 12 - for a first time with > 12 - I would cull the litter down to 12. If she knows someone else with a nursing mom, the culled pinks will usually be accepted by another nursing rat (even if litter is slightly different age).

Don't bother her within 48 hours of birthing other than to make sure there isn't a serious problem that could require veterinary intervention (rare, but perhaps more common if she is less than 4 months old).


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

I told her and linked her to this site. I haven't gotten a response from her yet so... idk. She seemed pretty miffed at me for being obsessive-compulsive over the health of her rat. =/


----------

